# North Washington County Club......Looking for 1 - 3 members



## RipTorn (Aug 21, 2008)

*NOTE: Information updated for the 2013-14 season*

_The Location:_
The Camp is within one mile of Linton Rd and Union Church Rd, which is east of Milledgeville and north of Sandersville.
From Milledgeville, the camp is 20 miles east of where Hwy’s 22 & 24 cross the Oconee River.
It's about 45 minutes south of I-20 Exit 138 (Union Point/Siloam) .

The the hunting lease is:
about 2 miles from the camp to what we refer to as the "Front Side", and
about 4 miles from the camp to what we refer to as the "Back Side".
(Front and Back sides are divided by a year round creek.)

_The Property:_
1110 acres
Decent road system
Stands of pine ranging from 6 years – 25+ years
Several hardwood draws and funnels
Two year round creeks, one of which runs through the center of the property and dumps into a swamp at the south end
Gas line through property for about two-thirds of a mile
Established food plots (members are individually responsible).  One member has a tractor with equipment, and will prepare and plant food plots or create/maintain shooting lanes for a reasonable fee and as time allows.

_The Camp:_
The camp area is on approximately ½ acre, located approximately 3 miles from the hunting property.  To access the camp you have to drive past the residence of the owner of the property on which the camp sits.  They keep a watchful eye on who comes in or out.

Year round power, running water, hot water shower, large covered prep/cook/dining area, cookware, refrigerator, microwave, elec stove/oven, fire pit (we definitely like our campfires), charcoal grills and smokers, turkey fryer, etc.

There are about 12 camper/trailers at the camp.  All existing trailers have power to them.  Members may set up their own camper/trailer for a rental fee of $100 per year, payable to the property owner.  It will be a reasonably easy task to get power to your trailer also, should you decide to park one here.  One or two of the trailers might be for sale where they sit.

We have a 100-yard shooting range for sighting in and general shooting/plinking.  It's adjacent to our camp and is available to members year round.

_The Cost:_
We are open to having a total of 13 members this year.  We currently have nine paid members.  Four other folks have said they want to return but haven't paid anything yet toward the dues, so we will have openings.
9 members, $1513
10 members, $1364
11 members, $1242
12 members, $1141
13 members, $1055
(above figures do _not_ include $100 camper space rental)

_ Want More Info?_
Post your questions here or send me a PM.

Some of our members will be at the camp from July 29 - Aug 2 or 3.
It would be a good opportunity to see the camp and the hunting property, and to meet some of us.
If anyone wants to take us up on the offer to visit, send me a PM.

Good luck this season,
Pete


----------



## RipTorn (Aug 26, 2008)

If you have 1 - 3 hunters who are looking to hunt and relax at our camp in central Georgia (Southern Zone), send me a PM or post here.
The property has deer, turkey and some hogs.
It has a small duck population and we _might_ be receptive to a little duck hunting.


----------



## Leasehunter (Sep 17, 2008)

I have hunting leases that are available for leasing.  Are you looking for leasing a tract ?


----------



## RipTorn (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, lemme see now.....

I started this thread to let folks know we are looking for _members_*===>* translation: we need _members_, not land.
Like many other clubs we are having a dickens of a time finding members for our own club, as evidenced by the lack of replies in this thread.
So, I guess the answer is no, we are not "looking for leasing a tract".

Please take care not to turn my thread in to yours (but thanks for the bump).  

btw, you also sent me a PM and I replied.
Never heard back from you.


----------



## wpart0063 (Oct 15, 2008)

RipTorn,

Do you have any photos of the property and camp?  I / We are a family of 4.....Father/Son/2 bros-n-law.  

Please advise.

Sincerely,
Wpart


PM Sent


----------



## RipTorn (Oct 16, 2008)

Wpart,

Will get pics this weekend, providing one of our members brings a digital camera.

Replied to PM.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## RipTorn (Aug 7, 2012)

Bumping this thread for updated info for 2012-13 season.
See first post.


----------



## RipTorn (Aug 9, 2012)

bump


----------



## RipTorn (Aug 12, 2012)

bump


----------



## Boot (Aug 12, 2012)

Qdm? Family oriented?


----------



## RipTorn (Aug 12, 2012)

Boot said:


> Qdm? Family oriented?


Bucks need to be either 8 pt or the inside spread must be obviously outside the ears.  Exceptions made for our younger hunters who have never taken a buck.
Culling undesirable traits is accepted and desired, provided the club is comfortable with the hunters ability to recognize such traits as genetic; for example, no brow tines.

Direct lineage, which includes members children, grandchildren, parents, grandparents, and so on.
In-laws, siblings, nephews/nieces, aunts/uncles, etc, pay full fare.  My 40+ year old nephew is a member and pays the same as I do.

Guests allowed for a very small fee.  Certain restrictions apply to guests, two of which are no bucks and no consecutive weekends.


----------



## RipTorn (Aug 14, 2012)

We still have openings.

There will be folks at the camp this coming Thursday - Saturday (Aug 16th-18th) and possibly Sunday, getting stuff ready for the season.   It's a great opportunity to meet some of the guys and see what we have to offer.

Post here in this thread or send me a PM and we'll set it up.


----------



## RipTorn (Aug 16, 2012)

We have someone there now; ready, willing and able to show the property and our base camp.
Call Bill at (305) 252-2130.


----------



## RipTorn (Aug 17, 2012)

Bill will be there through Saturday night: (305) 252-2130.


----------



## RipTorn (Aug 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## RipTorn (Aug 21, 2012)

bump


----------



## RipTorn (Aug 22, 2012)

Still have openings.  I plan to be at the club Saturday August 25.  Send a PM if you're interested in looking.


----------



## RipTorn (Aug 26, 2012)

bump


----------



## RipTorn (Sep 14, 2012)

We will have members available to give a tour Sept 27 - 30.


----------

